# Atlas Cross Sport Mirrors, power or not



## ce4 (Jun 26, 2017)

We are tossing the idea around of upgrading our Tig to an Atlas Cross Sport. We have not yet gotten the chance to play with one yet but one question that keeps popping up is does this vehicle have Power Folding Mirrors? Specifically the ones that you can push a button on the mirror control to fold the mirrors in whenever you want, i.e., pulling in to our garage (could be a tight fit). 

Thank you!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

My ‘21.5 SEL-P R-line has power fold mirrors. They fold in and out automatically when you lock/unlock or can be folded with the mirror switch. 

I’m not sure which other trims have it though.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only the SEL premium and SEL premium R line habe power folding mirrors


----------



## ce4 (Jun 26, 2017)

dh71704 said:


> Only the SEL premium and SEL premium R line habe power folding mirrors


Drats. oh well though. my wife just went to test drive a SEL R Line and brought it by the house. no power folding mirrors but it fits in our garage.


----------

